# Is this a scam?



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 21, 2022)

original schwinn autocycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

All original



					albany.craigslist.org


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 21, 2022)

@hasting


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2022)

Pics to recognize?


















original schwinn autocycle - $600 (Rensselaer)​All original

WOW! Probably sold if it's real.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2022)

@Hastings


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 21, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Pics to recognize?
> View attachment 1736724View attachment 1736725View attachment 1736726View attachment 1736727View attachment 1736728View attachment 1736729View attachment 1736730View attachment 1736731
> original schwinn autocycle - $600 (Rensselaer)​All original
> 
> WOW! Probably sold if it's real.



That fender bomb is worth the price alone. I think my local CL is finally getting the scamers coming through


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 21, 2022)

Something that old with all the accessories still on it AND air in the tires, for that cheap? Yeah definitely has to be somebody else's baby....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 21, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Something that old with all the accessories still on it AND air in the tires, for that cheap? Yeah definitely has to be somebody else's baby....



Wouldn't you think they would at least put a fairly resonable price? If the guy was standing in front of me with that offer I would still be skeptical


----------



## The classic roll (Nov 21, 2022)

That’s the scam artist with Florida number. He post all up and down the east coast.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2022)

Scam


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 21, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Wouldn't you think they would at least put a fairly resonable price? If the guy was standing in front of me with that offer I would still be skeptical



What I was getting at is that bike would have to be a collector's, someone with pride in the bike, someone in the know. Aka the poster stole the photos. If the price were too high, it probably wouldn't hook people into risking their money as well or as quick.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 21, 2022)

I made a few posts telling people it was a scam and he took it down quickly.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 21, 2022)

I think it's great we all share this and it's just another sign of how things haven't changed since time was started, but with all this " new technology" these desperate scum bags are on a feeding frenzy. The rule of thumb still and always stands is "if it seems to be too good to be true, it isn't".

No different than the regular email scam with some Sheik in Africa or Arabia or wherever that just needs a small "unlocking fee" from you to get at millions of $$ he will share with you from a bank account. All they need is a few suckers and it makes it all worth while.

These clowns do this 24/7 so it's their job and they are good at it. Human nature is people want free wealth or deals. Ass, gas or grass, noone rides for free.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/291667934294?campid=5335809022


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 21, 2022)

Be on the look out for this guy.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 21, 2022)

Definitely a scam. Here’s his number. I made another add for him since he really likes bikes. I always have to check..Imean for obvious reasons..I get a lot of keepers that are legit. 


Also not legit. But feel free to call the number as much as you like.  🤣






						Old Bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Old bike. Wheels are flat. Pretty cool tank that says motorcycle on the side with an eagle’s? wing. Old style bike chain. Found in a Cleanout. Cool vintage bike to fix up. Three 86...



					newyork.craigslist.org


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 21, 2022)

NO WAY 🤥🤥🤥  scam all the way 🤥🤥🤥


----------

